# Ex Bereich / Sensor + Schaltschrankkbau



## Robot-Sun (4 Februar 2008)

Hallo.
Ich habe leider noch nie etwas für den Ex-Bereich gebaut. Daher fehlen mir diese Erfahrungen.
Es handelt sich um eine Anlage, die sich im Freien befindet. Es werden Wagoons mit Ethanol beladen. Es wird ein induktiver Sensor  ca. 1,5m von von der Befüllung besfestigt. Das Bedienpult befindet sich in einer Art Fahrerhaus.
Die genau Zone wurde mir noch nicht mitgeteilt aber ich denke mal so 2G (Sensor von anderer Firma wurde so eingesetzt).
Nu zu meiner Frage.
Darf der Sensor auch 24V durchschalten oder is diese auch reklementiert.
Benötige ich zwingen einen Trennverstärker, der z.b. mit 8V arbeitet (wie viele Sensoren von Pepperl&Fuchs). Welche Sachen muss ich noch bei der Nachrüstung des Pultes beachten.?
LG Robert


----------



## marlob (4 Februar 2008)

Dein Sensor sollte auf jeden Fall für die Zone zugelassen sein, in der du ihn später einsetzt. Bis jetzt hast du nur eine Vermutung, aber da würde ich mir schon die genaue Zone geben lassen.
Was du an deinem Pult beachten muss, ist auch abhängig davon in welcher Zone er steht. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, das er ausserhalb des Ex-Bereichs steht. Aber auch hier würde ich mich vorher genau über die Zone informieren.
Trennverstärker werden für Eigensichere Sensoren benötigt, die mit einer begrenzten Spannung und einem begrenzten Strom arbeiten.
Wenn du 24V schalten willst musst du eine andere Zündschutzart wählen
Infos hierzu findest du auch bei der PTB


----------



## wm-webservice (4 Februar 2008)

*Erweiterung Ex-Anlage*

Hallo Marlob,

Lass Dir das Explosionsschutzdokument zeigen.Es enthält die Zoneneinteilung.
Beachte die Herstellerangaben des Initiators 
(*ATEX *Bescheinigung )bzgl. Einsatzbereich, hier speziell bei einer Kennzeichnung mit einem X (das steht für besondere Einsatzbedingungen !!)
Bei Pepperl+Fuchs gibt es Trennschaltverstärker die mit den Hauseigenen Initiatoren zusammenarbeiten.
Der Trennschaltverstärker darf nur im *nicht Ex-Bereich* eingesetzt werden !!
Die Blauen Klemmen stellen die Eigensichere Anschlußseite dar. Hier dürfen nur Eigensichere Betriebsmittel angeschlossen werde.
Nur spezielles Eigensicheres Kabel verlegen und erst ganz kurz vor den blauen Anschlußklemmen des TSV absetzen.
Eigensichere Kabel getrennt von normaler Versorgung verlegen (ca. 50mm  Abstand  )
Alle Bescheinigungen sorgfältig aufheben sie werden bei der Prüfung durch eine unabhängige Prüforganisation (zBsp. TÜV) benötigt.
Sollten noch Fragen offen sein einfach ins Forum schreiben.

MfG
Wolfgang


----------

